# Tetra suggestions?



## Douglas Ingram (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm looking for some tetra suggestions for this 75 NPT shown here. I prefer biotope type populations and have 4 Blue Acaras in here now.

*So, I am looking for a school of tetras that might conceivably be found with them.*

I have two older (Maybe 3-4years old?) Pristilla tetras in there now, so if they are doing OK then something with similar water tolerances.

My first thought was for Diamond Tetras, but they are harder to find these days and the quality is NOT what it used to be. I love Cardinals, but they are iffy as they take a long time to settle in and prefer much softer and acidic water than I can provide from my well water without a lot of hassle. I just don't feel like buying a bunch of them in order to see how many survive.

Thanks!


----------



## Capt. Colton (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Doug,
I really like the look of that tank. 
How about Lemon Tetra's? I'm not sure they are found with Blue Acara's but they are nice hardy fish.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice tank, how about some silvertip tetras? They are common, hardy, and under-appreciated.


----------



## 1077 (Nov 7, 2011)

Columbian tetra's would be my choice.
They will grow large enough,and are fast enough, not to be easily viewed as snack's by the Blue Acara's.


----------



## Douglas Ingram (Apr 1, 2010)

The lemon tetras look a lot like what I have right now. Those Columbia Tetras look pretty good, like a red finned Diamond Tetra. I'll have to look into them. The Silver Tips don't really do it for me.

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll gladly welcome others.


----------



## Douglas Ingram (Apr 1, 2010)

The lemon tetras look a lot like what I have right now. Those Columbia Tetras look pretty good, like a red finned Diamond Tetra. I'll have to look into them. The Silver Tips don't really do it for me.

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll gladly welcome others.

Sorry for the double post...I can't delete it!


----------



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

How about garnet tetras (Hemigrammus pulcher) they are another often overlooked species. 

I also particularly like your original choice of diamonds, these will breed steadily in naturally planted tanks. But I guess the other fish would have something to say about this in your case.

Another nice one that breeds freely is the emperor tetra (Nematobrycon palmeri)


----------



## Douglas Ingram (Apr 1, 2010)

The garnet tetra doesn't do it for me, but I had completely forgotten about the Emperor Tetra. Thanks! Definitely an option.

So far my short list include:
-Diamond Tetra if the sparkle is up to snuff
-Columbian Tetra
-Emperor Tetra


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Congos?


----------



## Douglas Ingram (Apr 1, 2010)

houseofcards said:


> Congos?


Africa.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Douglas Ingram said:


> Africa.


Yeah, Duh, my bad. You want to stay S.A.


----------



## Douglas Ingram (Apr 1, 2010)

houseofcards said:


> Yeah, Duh, my bad. You want to stay S.A.


Yes, in particular, the range that one would find the Blue Acara, so the Orinoco region and northern South America. Thanks for the suggestion, though.


----------



## Mezuri (Dec 17, 2012)

Umm sarpae, black/red phantom, black widow.. or am I hitting too far from the ball park..?


----------



## Douglas Ingram (Apr 1, 2010)

Mezuri said:


> Umm sarpae, black/red phantom, black widow.. or am I hitting too far from the ball park..?


Thanks, but those are from pretty far south of the region that I am interested in.


----------



## Douglas Ingram (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd seen bits an pieces of this fellows videos before, but this is the first time that I've seen this full video online. He features Venezuelan fish and their environments. Excellent!


----------



## Douglas Ingram (Apr 1, 2010)

More great video showing natural habitat and species. Lots and lots of Cardinals! And leaves!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Fish base has several ways to search. Here is a list of fish found in the Orinoco river basin:

http://www.fishbase.org/trophiceco/FishEcoList.php?ve_code=53


----------



## Douglas Ingram (Apr 1, 2010)

Diana K said:


> Fish base has several ways to search. Here is a list of fish found in the Orinoco river basin:
> 
> http://www.fishbase.org/trophiceco/FishEcoList.php?ve_code=53


Just a little list, isn't it!

Thanks, for the suggestion,I have checked in with Fishbase already. It is an excellent resource.


----------

